# Abranet Sanding Discs



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Great review. I love my abranets. I'm assuming your "proper" use is to avoid sanding on the edges due to no reinforcement? I do like the idea of giving them a second life on a pad. Might do this if the paper is salvageable. Good tip.

A couple of things I have experienced when using these. 
1) You need to have a good shop vac suction to prevent the mesh from clogging. I created an interesting setup of my shop vac/dust deputy combo with 2 blastgates. I lost some CFM's but it worked…well…it Looked like it worked. Lost suction power clogged the abranets to no end and I didn't realize this till later.

2) You need a backer pad for these. You will wear out the hook & loop of your sander pad far faster than using a standard holed sandpaper. I didn't think much of this till I started seeing my pad lose some grip. Not expensive at all and will save money in the long run.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> A couple of things I have experienced when using these.
> 1) You need to have a good shop vac suction….
> 2) You need a backer pad for these….
> - Rayne


Good tips *Rayne man*.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Mirka Abranet is the only ROS paper that I use. Great stuff and a wide range of grits as well. I also have the 5" Deros ROS to help with my carpal tunnel and arthritis issues. Not cheap, but well worth the cost.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I also limit my ROS use to Abranet *EarlS*... All my obsolete non-Abranet discs are now purely hand jobs.

I'm still obsessed by my Mirka Deros ROS, however, with a bowed head I have to fess up that my Fe*$*tool ROTEX does leave it for dead (at least in it's shadow)... I hate to abandon the Mirka so I do use it as a backup on finer grades so I change ROSs rather than grits… though with the Abranet disc changes are a no brainner.

My Fe*$*tool ETS-150, affectionately called *Thunderbird 3*,









has been relegated to workshop visitor's play thing.

I have just ordered boxes of 120, 180 and 240 grit of 80mm x 133mm sheets of Abranet for my Fe*$*tool RS400 sander,









Just can't get enough of them (Abranet)...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i cant believe there is one among us that hasn't heard of this ducks,could he possibly be a mutual friend perhaps,someone closer to you than i,somewhat well known here,hmmmmm,well ive got no idea-lol.
but hey i agree about the abranet totally it's all i use now.the torn edges though are an issue if you hit a sharp edge but can be avoided if careful.ive been trying the product made by freud diablo,seems pretty good so far.so you say the rotex kills it over deros huh,you tryin to get me to buy another sander ducks?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... you say the rotex kills it over deros huh,you tryin to get me to buy another sander ducks?
> - pottz


All I'm trying to say is that the ROTEX is in a class of it's own… If you want the best, reach into your *lobster pot*tzy* wallet* (like a lobster pot… the money goes in but doesn't come out), alternatively, if your current ROS gives up the ghost and spits sawdust, don't let the price of the Fe*$*tool ROTEX preclude it from consideration for a replacement…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> .... you say the rotex kills it over deros huh,you tryin to get me to buy another sander ducks?
> - pottz
> 
> All I m trying to say is that the ROTEX is in a class of it s own… If you want the best, reach into your *lobster pot*tzy* wallet* (like a lobster pot… the money goes in but doesn t come out), alternatively, if your current ROS gives up the ghost and spits sawdust, don t let the price of the Fe*$*tool ROTEX preclude it from consideration for a replacement…
> ...


not looking tp replace anything,im like you got 10 of everthing-lol.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

> .... you say the rotex kills it over deros huh,you tryin to get me to buy another sander ducks?
> - pottz
> 
> All I m trying to say is that the ROTEX is in a class of it s own… If you want the best, reach into your *lobster pot*tzy* wallet* (like a lobster pot… the money goes in but doesn t come out), alternatively, if your current ROS gives up the ghost and spits sawdust, don t let the price of the Fe*$*tool ROTEX preclude it from consideration for a replacement…
> ...


I thought the Deros was spendy…... Of course Festool has that beautiful green color - they must distill it from $100USD bills.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

well its Merry Christmas for me guys!

*Eat your heart out Ted.*

I have to let you know that I have bequeath (14,253,000 Dollars) to you for good work.
I'm Mrs. Melissa Mendez, I'm under-going my final surgery on CANCER.
I have little time left, this I know, so I have made this decision,...
Kindly contact my attorney
Tell him that I have WILLED 14.258M to you by quoting my personal
reference number JJ/MMS/953/5018/GwrI/316us/uk.
Barrister Blake Johnson.
Attorney at-Law.
Blake Johnson & Associates LLP
Email: [email protected]
Flat 1, Lewy House.1 Langley Park,London NW7 2AA. United Kingdom.
Thanks.
Mrs. Melissa Mendez

*Yee haa I am in the money at last
*
First up will be a complete Mirka system bigger and better than LBD's
that is of course after Melissa gets a big slobbery tonguie from me!

I might even consider letting you keep my lobster pot wallet I dropped in your shop many years ago

-Regards Rob


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

By the way I have quite a lot of knowledge regarding sanding.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well i totally agree about,"rubbing the wood" rob,and you know youve done a good job when it "feels good" wouldn't you agree?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> not looking tp replace anything,im like you got 10 of everthing-lol.
> - pottz


OK *pottzy*... I cry uncle… *uncle*... *UNCLE* (in case you didn't hear the first one)... then I'm now spruiking… time for number 11.

*rc*, don't listen to *pottzy*... I only have 1 blue night shirt.


> ... they must distill it from $100USD bills.
> - EarlS


True, and they have 22 carat gold internal gears and not the poopsy plastic like others.

Seriously, I feel that its dual function actually "justifies" this particular Fe*$*tools beefy (or should I say Unicorn) price. 
A 5.00 and 8.00 orbit Deros is a tad more expensive that the ROTEX. If *pottzy* only bought ROTEX, he'd only need 5 of them.

I have actually driven a Rolls back in 1979… it's not 1,000 time better than the humble beetle (when comparing times cost), however, you do notice the difference in comfort… and handling… and… and… and… and… and… and… (ad infinitum).

All in the eye of the beholder,







Hag or maiden?



> ..... I have to let you know that I have bequeath (14,253,000 Dollars) to you for good work….
> - robscastle


Looks like Mellisa loved me more… She bequethed me $14,253,001… $US…
I did mention *pottzy* to her before her passing, but she advised me that someone that already has 10 ROSs doesn't need a donation…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> By the way I have quite a lot of knowledge regarding sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


abra… abrA… abRA… aBRA… ABRA… *ABRA-cadabra*... what the hell was the original article about again?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> By the way I have quite a lot of knowledge regarding sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya gotta watch the vid ducks to understand where rc gets his woodworking knowledge or…...something!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ya gotta watch the vid ducks to understand where rc gets his woodworking knowledge or…...something!
> - pottz


I've watched the video nearly as many times as vinos this week… and it's Saturday… that's one helluva guts full… as for the video, I'm getting a helluva eye full, and your comment has forced me to extracate myself from the next replay so I can reply to you… now leave me alone… i'm off back to the video.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Switched to Abranet sanding disks a while back for my ROS. TOTALY impressed, will be using them a lot from now on. Mel


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ya gotta watch the vid ducks to understand where rc gets his woodworking knowledge or…...something!
> - pottz
> 
> I ve watched the video nearly as many times as vinos this week… and it s Saturday… that s one helluva guts full… as for the video, I m getting a helluva eye full, and your comment has forced me to extracate myself from the next replay so I can reply to you… now leave me alone… i m off back to the video.
> ...


yeah even if you have no interest in woodworking you'll probably run out and buy a sawstop and the next day ask yourself, what the hell was i thinking-LOL!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hey As I now have a huge wad I took your advise an bought another three yellow ducks.

As you "have all the gear " I expected to see a e motion butterfly flitting about in your youtube workshop video.

Sadly I have forgotten my google password so was not able log in and add any constructive comments.

Oh and BTW what do you think of the gluebots?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... Sadly I have forgotten my google password so was not able log in and add any constructive comments.
> 
> Oh and BTW what do you think of the gluebots?
> - robscastle


That's OK… You know I hate reading and unless it was a video reply, I wouldn't have read it.

And BTW to your BTW, gluebots are great, however, the tips tend to clag up, because some idiot forgets to replace the cap, and it really pisses me off when they misallign and I usually break the tip when I try to straighten it out.
Fortunately you can get replacement tips… I prefer the little ones as the glue tends to go stale in the big ones due to lack of regular use…. anyway rather than doing my rabbiting on and answer your question in 1 word… OK!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... bought another three yellow ducks.
> - robscastle


i shoudda piped up befor you spent your gifted shekels…

Timbecon sell these profile sanding blocks designed to make use of 150mm sanding discs as a boxed set,









As you can see, I've only used two of them as I don't have much demand for the other profiles… however, you may (or any other reader).

While we are in sanding speak, I might as well continue your education. I bought a swag of these sanding sponges recemtly,









in a collusion with some slackers who are yet to pay for and collect their allotment,









They come in 4 grits - 100, 120, 180 and 220 (I didn't buy any of the 100. You may have seen similar in Bunnings, however, they are much softer, which I prefer as I use those duck blocks for rigid sanding.
They follow odd shapes beautifully and are gentle on my delicate hands… no need for hand lotion after using them.

This is the link to the suppliers site.
Supplier claim they last 3 times longer than normal sponges… hell they're not gonna say they're crap… I never compared them side by side with the Bunnings ones, however, I can attest they last longer and are better.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i tried the glue bot,didn't like it and now it's,well no longer in my shop.i still like the pull up cap on the titebond bottles the best.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

No need to decant glue. Straight from the bottle is good for me. But, I do hold my pinkie out when I'm sanding.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> No need to decant glue. Straight from the bottle is good for me. But, I do hold my pinkie out when I m sanding.
> 
> - Gene Howe


now thats style gene.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> But, I do hold my pinkie out when I m sanding.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I think that's a good thing. lol


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> i tried the glue bot,didn t like it and now it s,well no longer in my shop.i still like the pull up cap on the titebond bottles the best.
> 
> - pottz


Never fully mastered pulling… I found that the Titebond lived up to its name after a while… having to chisel the cap and then screwdrivers to open the slot… also the larger nozzle is not minimal friendly. Once you get to half full (also a problem with vino… half full) you either wait 3 days for it to start flowing or store it upside down…. I used to decan't, pinkie down as I pretend to be mucho, into a small PVA bottle till I bought the gluebot…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

half full is no problem because once it gets below the half point i refill from a gallon jug.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

It's not a problem until it's half empty :>0


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> half full is no problem because once it gets below the half point i refill from a gallon jug.
> 
> - pottz


Gallon jars? Its the *flagon* that I sling over the shoulder! 


> It s not a problem until it s half empty :>0
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


The problem only starts when its time to unscrew the next cap… and there's a bottle missing from under it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Try a funnel, Ducky.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Try a funnel, Ducky.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Cool idea *GH*... beats the slow drip (no, not this duck) but of an intravenous tube… which by the way, on wheels, is a drag…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey *rc*, at least Santa's one of the few guys I haven't totally pissed off this year… Along with the non-house trained reindeer, he made a delivery at my place, more commendable to my preferences than the 7 neighbor's cats…









anyone want some 80×133 "Brilliant" pads?









Just gagging, will probably keep then for my toe-nails.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

well as its Christmas and Larry is still holding out on my 1" HCM polishing cone I wonder could you whip up a 1 of each grit and send a sample pack to me as a Authorised reviewer


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

BTW Where did you get your boxes of 120, 180 and 240 grit of 80mm x 133mm sheets from?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> well as its Christmas and Larry is still holding out on my 1" HCM polishing cone I wonder could you whip up a 1 of each grit and send a sample pack to me as a Authorised reviewer
> - robscastle


I posted you a sample pack over 6 months ago… maybe it wore out its welcome over time. It can be rough on people. 
Lately you keep mentioning a *Larry*, is that a Queensland term for *Mrs. Santa*? 


> BTW Where did you get your boxes….
> - robscastle


Mirka Best Abrasives just under *Massage parlor* in my teledex. However, feel free to shop around.


----------

